# Linux sur macbookpro maverick



## Canaman33 (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour a tous. 
Je souhaiterais avoir quelque explication sur la manière de cree un multiboot pour passer de mac a linux.
Je me suis renseigné un peu sur le site Ubuntu mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre toute les étapes. 
Comme je ne souhaite pas perdre mon système d'esploitation en place je viens vous demander un gout de main. 
Le souhait d'installer GNU sur mon mac est du au logiciel libre.


----------



## ntx (23 Janvier 2014)

Si c'est juste pour une utilisation ponctuelle, passe par la virtualisation avec VirtualBox (gratuit). Beaucoup moins risquée (pour ne pas dire sans aucun risque) que de bricoler un dual-boot et les partitions de son DD !

La plupart des logiciels libres de Linux existent aussi sur Mac, il suffit parfois de mettre un peu la main à la pâte pour les installer sur son Mac.


----------



## macpacman (24 Janvier 2014)

N'empêche que je relance la discussion.
Peu importe Linux ou quoi d'autre sur l'autre partition.

Dans tous les tutos expliquant comment faire une clé boot pour sauvegarde de 10.8 ou 10.9, on demande de prendre une clé usb "d'au moins 8 Go".

en clair: Si on a une clé de 16 Go, peut-on mettre autre chose sur les 8 Go restants?


----------



## edd72 (24 Janvier 2014)

Oui, tu peux.

Mais c'est bizarre.


----------



## macpacman (24 Janvier 2014)

Merci 

Non, pas si bizarre que ça, c'est simplement un cas particulier.
Je comprends canaman. C'est un raisonnement de Linuxien 
On peut trouver facilement des tutos pour faire des multiboots, pas que sur le forum Ubuntu
Réaliser un triple boot sur un MacBook Pro 8

Moi aussi des fois je bute sur des termes un peu flous.
En somme, quand on voit dans les tutos "d'au moins 8 Go" il vaut mieux comprendre "de 8 Go"


----------



## bompi (24 Janvier 2014)

Je n'ai pas vérifié mais il paraît qu'avec Mavericks, ça marche moins bien (mon MBP a toujours une partition ML qui est la base des démarrages). Vous pourrez confirmer.


----------

